# cheddar not 'cheddaring'



## jillig (Jul 21, 2009)

I've been making cheddar a while now (this summer), using the direct set meso. starter from cheesemaking.com. The last two batches, when I go to cook the curds, they are too soft, and just turn into ...a goo. makes a decent chevre, but not cheddar! has anyone had this happen to them? I'm going to make a new batch this week with fresh starter, but I'm just wondering if there could be something else going on. 

I just got flora danica, and I tried adding that to the cheese 2 batches ago, and it didn't set right, so I thought it was that addition, but last night I followed the recipe exactly.
Oh, and it is raw milk.

thanks!
jillian


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

I make chevre regularly, and usually I pasteurize due to family health issues. I made the last batch raw, and I'm not pleased with it.

Try pasteurizing the next batch and see what happens.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Add a bit of calcium chloride to the next batch particularly if your does are in the latter part of lactation.
Also be very gentle when stirring- it may be nothing more than a drop in the cal level in your milk.
It varies quite a bit thru the lactation period.
Your rennet can be loosing potency too - be sure to buy small amts and keep cold.
Lee


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Maybe contact Emily- Ozark Jewels. 
They have a dairy that makes cheese and she would be able to trouble shoot for you.
Check out her cheese tour....awesome!
http://www.morninglanddairy.com/
L


----------



## jillig (Jul 21, 2009)

thank you!
I have not had problems in the past with raw milk, so I do not think that is the problem.
Calcium chloride-brilliant! I totally forgot I had some of that. 
and thank you for the link!


----------

